# [gelöst]cannot find -latlas

## Christian99

Hi, nachdem kürzlich die atlas pakete maskierten wurden, bin ich jetzt bei den (c)blas-reference paketen. Allerdings versuchen ein paar programme noch mit atlas zu linken. eselect für (c)blas sind beide auf reference gesetzt. Bisher versuchen inkscape und step noch mit atlas zu linken und das ebuild bricht ab. wenn ich dann aber ins buildverzeichnis gehe, und den fehlgeschlagen link befehl ohne "-latlas" manuell ausführe gehts, und dann kann ich das pakete einfach mergen. Das heißt eigentlich werden die atlas pakete gar nicht gebraucht. wieso versucht dann das buildsystem trotzdem sie zu linken?

Schöne Grüße

ChristianLast edited by Christian99 on Wed Jan 09, 2013 4:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feierabend

Irgendwo eine Einstellung übersehen?

----------

## mv

Eventuell liegen noch .la-Files auf dem System herum, die -latlas enthalten...

----------

## Christian99

die la files waren sauber, aber in der pc datei von gsl hab ichs gefunden. Danke

----------

